# Corel Paint Shop Pro or Adobe Photo Shop?



## djlen (Jan 31, 2013)

I know that the Adobe app. does much more but my question is do I, as a beginning 
hobbyist need all that extra stuff or will the Paint Shop do the job for me?  At this point
I am just looking to have something that will do a capable job of helping me manipulate 
my images in order to improve them, at least to my taste.   

I'd also like to hear some general opinions on both.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 31, 2013)

Why not download the trial versions of each and see what you like.  While you are at it you might also Lightroom and adobe elements as well.


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 31, 2013)

Paint shop pro is just Corels attempt to have something similar to photoshop.  In fact, they are gearing their latest software to mimick PS alot more than they used to, so much that you can follow along a PS tutorial using paintshop. So if one is mimicking the other...why not just get the other?

I have both, started with paintshop long time ago, fought merging and learning photoshop as I felt it was not for me and not needed.  I see now after using PS and LR that I was very wrong.  

However, as a regular hobbyist...sort of user, PS6 might be too much and ovewhelming.  Start with elelments or Light Room.  Elements is really for the average Joe IMO, LR for the photographer, PS6 for the photographer/graphic artist.

but that's all just my opinion.  As stated earlier, they all have free trials...so that was good advice.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 31, 2013)

There is a lot to be said for Paintshop Pro.  From the beginning it has been modeled after Photoshop, and has probably 3/4 of the capabilities of Photoshop for about 1/10 the price.  I preferred it before Corel bought it up, but even so it is very good software.  Early versions had a very poor RAW converter however Corel has made great strides in improving that over the past few years.

I agree with gryphonslair99 in that you should download the demo and see how it works for you.


----------



## skieur (Jan 31, 2013)

I have both.  Corel Paintshop Pro is great for speed and when you are using plug-ins.  Popular Photography magazine compared Paint Shop Pro with Photoshop years ago and found that the results did not justify the difference in price.  Paintshop Pro at $29 to $49 depending on sales and Photoshop CS6 at $700.

skieur


----------



## techniker (Jan 31, 2013)

The software that came with my camera (Canon 60d) works pretty well if you're just trying to make minor adjustments. Also, it came free with the camera.


----------



## djlen (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I have trial versions of both and I think I'm going to try out the "Pro" first, mainly because of it's comparative simplicity.   I do like the 
video tutorials that are available with Photo Shop, but then I discovered a really complete written "how-to" for Pro.   
I find that I'm somewhat challenged when it comes to these apps.   I think mostly it has to do with a lack of knowledge with regard 
to what they are talking about in the tutorials, be they written or video.  But I see the value in using nice apps. when working with 
my shots.   They can make even my humble attempts at art look pretty good.   I can even crop them and use the Rule Of Thirds to 
make people think I know something about composition.   :er:
I just have to take the time to learn the terms and how to do it right.

Oh, btw I got some software with my new Nikon that I haven't even opened.  Probably I should take a look.


----------



## Michael79 (Jan 31, 2013)

I like trying out a bunch of software, I have elements10 and PS cs5.

May I also suggest trying out gimp? Some consider it easier to use
Get Gimp - Like Photoshop, Only 100% FREE


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 31, 2013)

I have used Paint Shop Pro for years, and I stick with it today mostly because in addition to the photo editing features, there are actual raster paint and vector graphics tools, which I use for things other than photography.  So for me it's just a matter of getting two utilities for the price of one.

If you are not used to one or the other though, as Michael said, you should try Gimp.  It's free and there is a wealth of tutorials out there for it.  I use it occasionally but since I'm so used to PSP I tend to have trouble figuring out how to do stuff, 'cause things are just organized differently.  Plus, PSP is still better for vector graphics.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 1, 2013)

How much manipulation are you looking for?  Basic photo things like shadows, highlights, exposures etc?  or working in layers and changing backgrounds, hdr merges, etc?  Lightroom is very good for converting raw files.  I don't like the raw converter in psp x4 very much, but as others have said download them and try them.  Another freebie is Photoscape, but if you download, make sure you uncheck the free toolbar.  There is also a free version of photoshop CS2 (old version) if you google "free photoshop cs2 download".  Also just the free Nikon view NX2 has simple raw developing also, but no noise reduction...


----------



## djlen (Feb 1, 2013)

HDR merges is something I will want to do at some point.  It really seems to dramatically affect the finished 
photograph.   So, yes there are some of the more advanced things I'll be trying. 
But I think that's available in both.


----------



## CA_ (Feb 6, 2013)

I've used earlier versions of Paint Shop Pro and switched to PhotoShop and haven't looked back since. I've been using Photoshop for 13 years (I'm 27 now) and I'm still learning new things. It's the pro-standard for a reason. I adore that program.


----------



## sekhar (Feb 6, 2013)

These tools take time to master, and you want to be investing in the right one...it's more than meeting your needs today. If you're going to pursue a career that has anything do with creative arts, you have got to know Photoshop.


----------

